# FreeBSD 7.2 on AMD Phenom X3 8650



## jemate18 (May 6, 2009)

Last time, I tried to install FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE AMD64 on my PC with AMD Phenom X3 8650. Didn't succeeded. 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3358


Now that FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE AMD64 is out, I want to install it to my AMD Phenom X3 8650 but still I don't have the installation media DVD since my connection is very slow right now.

Has anyone tried to install 7.2 on X3 8650? Was it successful?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jemate18 (May 9, 2009)

Downloaded the 7.2-RELEASE amd4, tried to install it in my home PC with AMD Phenom X3 8650. Success! I have tried to do it in 7.1-RELEASE amd64 and i386 but the installation will just freeze and wouldn't even continue to the Selecte Country.

Thanks FREEBSD Team.. I'm now enjoying FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE amd64 on my HOME PC.

More power guys!


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 9, 2009)

hey did you ever try installing the i386 version?


----------



## DrJ (May 9, 2009)

jemate18 said:
			
		

> Downloaded the 7.2-RELEASE amd4, tried to install it in my home PC with AMD Phenom X3 8650. Success!



Congrats, but let me add an aside.  

There are very, very few issues with CPUs being supported on FreeBSD these days, at least in the main chip families from Intel and AMD.  Chipsets, bizarre IDE controllers (like JMicron, though FreeBSD worked around it), odd Ethernet controllers (some of which ASUS uses), non-standard ACPI implementations and the like cause a lot more grief.  Not the CPU.

So if you have issues with hardware as you go along with FreeBSD, those are the things to talk about if or when you run into trouble.  The CPU likely has little to do with it.


----------

